# للبيع شقة 230 م بمدينة نصر المنطقة الاولى



## ahmed9999 (3 يونيو 2012)

كود الاعلان: 136126
للبيع شقة 230 م 3 غرف نوم 3 ريسبشن و ليفنج 3 حمام ومطبخ
محارة بالجراج دور خامس 2 اسانسير 
المطلوب 850 الف نهائى




شركة طيبة المصرية للمقاولات و الإستثمار العقاري
81 طريق النصر بجوار طيبة مول – مدينة نصر القاهرة
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01119065989
خـــارج مصـر / 01279365441+
فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:
[email protected]


----------

